# Topics > Books >  Book "Eyes in the Sky: The Secret Rise of Gorgon Stare and How It Will Watch Us All", Arthur Holland Michel, 2019

## Airicist

Book "Eyes in the Sky: The Secret Rise of Gorgon Stare and How It Will Watch Us All", Arthur Holland Michel, June 18, 2019 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Arthur Holland Michel: Eyes in the Sky: the secret rise of Gorgon Stare and how it will watch us all

Streamed live on Jun 24, 2019




> Eyes in the Sky provides an authoritative account of how the Pentagon developed Gorgon Stare, a god-like surveillance system that is already patrolling American skies. This new technology allows operators to track thousands of moving targets at once, following them backward and forward in time to expose where they came from and where they are going, across whole city-sized areas. When fused with big-data analysis techniques, this network can be used to watch everything simultaneously, and perhaps even predict attacks before they happen.
> 
> Does Gorgon Stare have the potential to become the most nightmarishly powerful surveillance system every built? Or might we still capitalize on its great promise while avoiding its potential perils?
> 
> Arthur Holland Michel is the founder and co-director of the Center for the Study of the Drone at Bard College.

----------


## Airicist

"Book Review ‘Eyes In The Sky: The Secret Rise of Gorgon Stare’ by Arthur Holland Michel"

by Peter Burt
February 18, 2020

----------

